

"KeyFixer" Firefox Plugin: Forces correct behavior of HOME/END keys on the Mac. - asciilifeform
http://heisencoder.net/2008/05/fixing-home-and-end-keys-on-firefox-3.html

======
ohhmaagawd
i love this plugin. one of the things that keeps me off of safari, no way to
fix this (that I know of)

my main beef with OS X is weird keyboard behavior. CMD instead of CTRL is
fine, but home/end/pageup/pagedown behavior is retarded. and the laptops don't
even have those keys!

~~~
lamnk
And delete key doesn't do it job: delete ... I constantly hit the delete key
just to have Finder stay there doing nothing laughing haha at me. Take me 3
seconds to realize that i must use Cmd + Backspace to delete stuff. What is
the delete key for then ?

~~~
stilist
Doesn't it make more sense to require that little bit of verification that
yes, you did mean to delete the file?

~~~
anigbrowl
To me, no. It's true that Apple's target customers don't pride themselves on
their hardcore nerd skills, but an option to manage this behavior would be
nice. It's exactly this sort of thing which makes me not want to own a Mac.

------
randallsquared
The thing that trips me up most, for key behavior differences, is that in
(most?) Windows applications, pressing the down arrow on the last line does
NOT take you to the end of the line, as you'd expect. Nor does pressing up
while on the first line take you to the beginning.

~~~
blasdel
This is what pisses me off most too, by several orders of magnitude. I hit it
every single time I edit text in an environment that fucks it up.

Firefox is especially bad in fields where it has history to complete --
pressing up is what I do most, which triggers completion at the end of the
list. It's best case behavior is when there are no completions, where it
ironically takes you to the end of the line!

------
zacharypinter
I'm more interested in ctrl-a/e working properly on mac firefox.

~~~
dboyd
Don't they?

When I type this message (on mac firefox), ctrl-a/e takes me to the beginning
and end of the line, which is what I expect. Also, ctrl-w, deletes a word
backward, ctrl-k kills to the end of the line.

Most of these seem to work <http://cheat.errtheblog.com/s/bash/>

EDIT: I should add one more thing ... ctrl-w on firefox is very useful in the
location bar (as in, it's very smart about what it defines as 'a word').

~~~
zacharypinter
Odd. When I hit ctrl+a in the location bar it turns on find highlighting.
Perhaps it only works when the find bar isn't activated?

~~~
dboyd
The find 'bar' does change the behavior. I've learned to keep it closed when
not using it (hitting cmd-f then esc has become a habit).

